# 2007 fluke season



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

I have vacation this year to fish for fluke June 2 til the 9th. In the past the season opened in early may. This year I saw some of the opinions for the opening of the season. My question is if by chance this year the opening would be past my vacation date, could I still target/fish for fluke ,knowing I would have to release all my fish.Total catch and release. Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sure*

You could still target them, like you said, catch and release.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

best way of being a steward of the sea is C&R.


----------

